# P21 Balancing statement saying i owe revenue money



## Passport1 (21 Feb 2017)

Hi

Submitted medical expenses for 2015 recently and thought id get a few quid back

Just got my P21 balancing statement today from revenue saying that instead of me getting a few quid back I actually owe them money

Looking at the P21 balancing statement the underpayment is appearing against my 2015 PAYE

My only income is from my salary and my tax credits are just for the usual standard items - nothing additional

How can this be - don't understand this.  How could I not have paid enough PAYE as that deducted via payroll

Anyone able to explain this for me please ?
Thanks


----------



## GabbyTheKing (21 Feb 2017)

Happens. Make sure they gave you all your tax credits. Look at the P60's tax credits and compare the two. Alot will depend on your circumstances. Maybe your employer gave you too many TC's. Very often happens especially with married couples.


----------



## Protocol (21 Feb 2017)

Check your tax credits and SRCOP.

Post them here if you like, to be checked.


----------



## jdwex (22 Feb 2017)

Were your pay and tax details pre-entered on the online form or did you enter from your P60?
(oops, just see  now it was 2015, not 2016)


----------



## Fire away (28 Feb 2017)

Applied for p21 Balance 6 days ago by paperless. Still not up on revenue.ie anybody know how long they take to appear? Website is just telling me phone revenue?


----------



## Passport1 (1 Mar 2017)

Fire away said:


> Applied for p21 Balance 6 days ago by paperless. Still not up on revenue.ie anybody know how long they take to appear? Website is just telling me phone revenue?



Hi Fireaway
I submitted mine online on a Thursday morning and P21 balancing statement was there the following Monday


----------



## geri (1 Mar 2017)

Passport1 - you should phone revenue and ask them to explain.  I submitted rental income returns for my self and my partner, and when the balancing statement came out, the tax bill for my partner was unexpectedly large.  He phoned immediately and queried.  It turns out they had made an error in their calculations.  I seem to remember he had been charged an incorrect tax rate.  The re-issued the statement the next day, with the bill reduced by 2000 euro.  Its worth checking up.


----------



## Passport1 (5 Mar 2017)

Thanks all for the replies and information


----------



## Fire away (21 Mar 2017)

Anybody know how long it takes money to hit bank account after you receive p21?


----------

